# Help me name my new KITTY!



## Hilly (Feb 22, 2009)

So my girl Grover is getting a new sister!
Paul wants to name her HAM (after the fisrt chimp in space lol) but people may think we are wierdos for having two girls named after boys.
I like the name Trixie.
Paul does not want a human name. 
Any suggestions? Maybe something that would go with Grover (not Elmo tho).

Thanks!!!


----------



## Dani (Feb 22, 2009)

Scrambles.  Lol because I decided the next pet I get will be Scrambles, regardless of gender or species.


----------



## Nicala (Feb 22, 2009)

noodle? xD

do yo have a pic of the cat?


----------



## lulabelle (Feb 22, 2009)

my cat's name is Cooper, aka Coop-a-loop!


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 22, 2009)

How about Specktra!!!! after your fave forum!!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_noodle? xD

do yo have a pic of the cat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww Noodle is cute!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 22, 2009)

There is a pic on my work computer. I will upload it tomorrow.

My friend suggested Nermal..from Garfield. How do yall like that?


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 22, 2009)

How about Cleveland?  It goes with Grover


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_How about Cleveland?  It goes with Grover
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL! I love that one. 

How about puddles? That is my cat's nickname.


----------



## lumiere (Feb 22, 2009)

I've always thought Sasha was an adorable name for a kitty. <3


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 22, 2009)

I like Nermal a lot.  How about Goose?  I love when animals are named after other animals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can't wait to see a picture.  What does she look like and how is Grover taking it?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 22, 2009)

This is a human name...But I swear every time you mention Grover I think of Sesame Street's Grover....and Abby the Pink Fairy Muppet

So My vote is for *Abby* the Muppet or *Bailey* the Beetle (hey I have a 7 y/o)

But my pets are named Zero and Solo so what do I know!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 22, 2009)

Oscar? Zoe? Snufalufagus?


----------



## lulabelle (Feb 22, 2009)

I also know cats named Sheba and Foxy which are super sweet names too!


----------



## Brie (Feb 23, 2009)

Buttons!! Lol I always suggest this to anyone with a new pet.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 23, 2009)

I would name her Cat after the cat in Breakfast at Tiffany's.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 23, 2009)

Cat only really works if it is an Orange cat. 

My cats name is Kiki Marie  (kiki is short for kitty Kitty) haha 

 I Like Nermal .


----------



## panther27 (Feb 23, 2009)

If your cat has white feet,maybe Sneakers?That is the name of my girl cat


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 23, 2009)

I used to have a cat named PITA (pain in the ass). She died.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 23, 2009)

my boyfriend used to feed a stray cat he called 


"Catshit"


----------



## Hilly (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is my new kitty! When I told some people I wanted to name her Nermal...they gave me frownie faces! 

















She doesnt like her picture taken!!

And here is my Grovie!


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 23, 2009)

she looks like Nermal! lol


----------



## Ms_Slick (Feb 23, 2009)

My cat's name is Sprinkles. She is going to be my own little mascot for the upcoming Sugar Sweet collection!!


----------



## Dani (Feb 24, 2009)

Ohhh so cute!!!! =]
I remember when my cat used to be that thin...
Aw her body's all curved in that last pic...I'd name her jellybean...or beanie...or cucumber XD.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 24, 2009)

I really like Nermal.  What a cutie she is and of course Grover is always adorable!


----------



## panther27 (Feb 24, 2009)

omg,Grover and your new cat will look so cute together!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 24, 2009)

OMG...grover hates nermal. And Nermal yelled all night long. Any tips on getting the two to like each other?


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_OMG...grover hates nermal. And Nermal yelled all night long. Any tips on getting the two to like each other?_

 
Just know that it will take some time for them to get along.  Maybe a month or more.  The best thing to do is to keep them in seperate rooms if you can for the most part and give them a few times a day when they can be together.  Everyday put them together more and more.  

It will get easier.  Sometimes with two girls it can be a bit harder.  I can't wait to see more pictures and I am glad you named her Nermal.


----------



## leenybeeny (Feb 24, 2009)

Tequila Mockingbird


----------



## Hilly (Feb 24, 2009)

It breaks my heart to see Grover so sad and angry!


----------



## leenybeeny (Feb 24, 2009)

oops, I totally missed the last posts!!  We have introduced new pets so many times into our home and it takes a while for them to get used to each other.  Just let them kind of find their own space and find comfort with each other.. don't force it.  You may want to do certain things, like feed Grover first, pet Grover first, small things to make her realize this was still her house first.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 24, 2009)

OMG Hilly, the new kitty is so cute.  I am sorry Grover is having a rough go of it, she will get used to her, just need to give it time.  Grover is used to being her momma's baby, after all.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some name ideas (other than Nermal, LOL):

Squirt
Bella
Sugar


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 24, 2009)

Your girls are soo cute!  Congrats, kitty mommy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We have introduced 3 kitties.  We have 4 in all.  They were all strays and pretty much grown at the time of integration.  

For each introduction we have confined the new kitty to a room in the house for about a week at least.  That way the new kitty can get used to the house first without the anxiety of meeting a new kitty too.  This also helps the kids get used to each other, as they can sniff at each other under the door.  We also start putting their food dishes by the door and feed them special treats, so they eat together and associate it with something good (but are still seperated by the door).

When we are ready to start introducing them (around the end of the week), one of us goes in the room with the new kitty and one stays in the hall with the original kitty.  Then we open the door slightly so they can see each other.  I'm not gonna lie, at first there will be some hissing, but eventually they get used to seeing each other.   We do this off and on for a day or two.

When we finally let them mingle, we are prepared with a glass of water (last ditch effort to break up a kitty fight if things go bad) and some treats.  We just keep talking to them, pet them and try keep them calm (keep the TV and stereo off to avoid adding to the confusion).

Even after they start to mingle, we still keep them seperated at night for a couple of nights.  

That has worked every time.  Good luck.  

My name contribution if Nermal doesn't stick: Pesto

P.S. 2 female cats are the hardest to integrate so it may take a bit, but they will get there.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 24, 2009)

^Completely correct. I have had cats my whole life (just one now, phew!) but integration takes time and has to be very gradual. 

In terms of starting to socialize them, it IS a very good idea to introduce special treats into these initial mingling sessions. This calms and distracts the cat, and often times they bond over a mutual good experience! 

While two females are bound to have a little catfight, a female kitten is actually the easiest (in my experience) to integrate into a pre-existing cat household. Male kittens/cats tend to be VERY territorial and start a lot of fights, whereas females feel threatened for a while, but eventually recognize their shared habitat. What is important for Grover is to make sure she knows this is still her house, and she is the dominant kitty! Spend some quality time with her, without the new little one, reassuring her that she's still your numero uno. 

Nermal is a cute name! LOL I love it. Best of luck with the kitty mingling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





P.S. MAC_Whore, is that a Tamara Lempicka painting in your avatar? I LOVE her paintings! So gorgeous.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_.....P.S. MAC_Whore, is that a Tamara Lempicka painting in your avatar? I LOVE her paintings! So gorgeous._

 
Yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As you can tell from my past and current avatars, I love her too.  In fact, I think it's time for a new one.  Hmmmm......


----------



## rbella (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh, Hilly!! I didn't know you got a new kitty!!! How fun.  Nermal is such a cute name.  Poor little Grover, but she will adapt.  She is just showing her dominance!!!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As you can tell from my past and current avatars, I love her too.  In fact, I think it's time for a new one.  Hmmmm......_

 
Love love love the new one. I had your old av as a poster in my dorm room my first year of college. Amazzziiing! I hate that hardly anyone has heard of her. D:< Even my roomie at the time hadn't, and she was an art major.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 25, 2009)

Another random name suggestion:

Bailey.


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 25, 2009)

name her hello... and there you can be like "awee hello kitty is the cutest kitty ever!"

haha Im so so lame.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_name her hello... and there you can be like "awee hello kitty is the cutest kitty ever!"

haha Im so so lame._

 
That is too hilarious!!!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_name her hello... and there you can be like "awee hello kitty is the cutest kitty ever!"

haha Im so so lame._

 
That reminds me of a friend who named her cat, "Kay". So she would go, "Hey kay-cat! Kay kay kitty!" I was over at her house once with another friend. She went to call the cat and the friend leaned in to me and went, "I never knew so-and-so had a stutter...I feel so bad!" 

I still like Nermal. Ner-ner is kind of a cute nickname for it too. As in "nanner nanner ner ner."


----------



## Hilly (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow...Nermie is soooooooooooooooooooo hyper. Wow all I can say!
She is super cute and is already kinda giving Grover an attitude. But I'm like- girl you gotta watch out cuz Grover is the HBIC!
They are getting closer to each other- still hissing- but definitely in each other's faces now.
lol


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 25, 2009)

So is she officially named Nermal, then?  

Post more pics, would love to see her and the queen bee!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 26, 2009)

I like Nermie, but then again I'm Ernie. lol  She's really cute and matches Grover.

I have "Little Kitty" who's now a fat kitty, we also call her lk. We had another female kitty, Rosie who just passed, and these two never got along, even after 10 years of living together. However LK spent a week meowing and looking for Rosie after she was gone.

Here's LK:



Rosie:


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 26, 2009)

Awwww Ernie your kitties are so cute!!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 26, 2009)

I always liked Mimmy but I didnt wanna post it here because it would make everyone think of HK lipglass "Mimmy". Meh. I think that name is spoiled now.
I've got names for my future cats picked out for ages - Lily, Miranda and Philip LOOOL! 
I know my cats will be my children and I like the sound of these names when someone will ask about my kids. I can go "They're Lily, Philip and Miranda." And I dont have to tell them they're cats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not sure what they'd think of my _Pumpkin_ though


----------



## Hilly (Feb 26, 2009)

Nermal is officially her name! She is so ballsy-- always going up to Grover and sniffing her lol.
Slowly but surely- they are getting better acquainted.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 1, 2009)

I think they are finally friends!!! Nermie has certainly calmed down. and Grover is more accepting


----------



## Moxy (Mar 1, 2009)

*melts*


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 1, 2009)

Awwww...I loves me some kitty cuteness! *melts into a puddle*  Nermal is an absolute doll!!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 1, 2009)

That picture makes my heart melt as well.  So adorable those two!!  They really do look like sisters.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 2, 2009)

Nermie was in one of my traincases the other day. it was naughty but so damn cute!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 2, 2009)

Awwww!!!! LOVE the photo. I am in love with the kitties. 

Note: My kitten just turned 5 months old and loves to rummage in my makeup. Hair and jewelry things, however, are her favorite. She drags my hairties off and runs about the house with them in her mouth. So keep an eye on those items, as Nermie probably has a penchant for them too!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Wow...Nermie is soooooooooooooooooooo hyper. Wow all I can say!
She is super cute and is already kinda giving Grover an attitude. But I'm like- girl you gotta watch out cuz Grover is the HBIC!
They are getting closer to each other- still hissing- but definitely in each other's faces now.
lol_

 
LOL LOL is that the Head B**h in Charge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always tell my dh that about me...that I am the HBIC up in this house!!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_






I think they are finally friends!!! Nermie has certainly calmed down. and Grover is more accepting_

 
Too cute.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_






I think they are finally friends!!! Nermie has certainly calmed down. and Grover is more accepting_

 
They look so perfect together.  If they are snoozing together then things are definitely looking up!

So pleased for you, Hilly.  Congrats!


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 3, 2009)

Awwwww yay!!!  They look so sweet together!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 3, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are so cute together XOXOXO LOVE LOVE


----------



## Hilly (Mar 4, 2009)

Nermie got fixed today and declawed in the front. I get her tomorrow. Yay for no more nails digging in my furniture or me!!


----------



## DaisyPie (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_name her hello... and there you can be like "awee hello kitty is the cutest kitty ever!"

haha Im so so lame._

 
I was going to suggest 'Hello' as well, because then there would always be the fun chance that you'd make new friends when you call her in for dinner.

"Hello! Hello!.... Helloooooo!!!"


----------

